# Treated for lyme and still sick. Ideas? Help?



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Our golden is almost 4 years old and she had always been ravenous about her food, we had always fed her taste of the wild kibble and she always loved it. 

A couple months ago she started losing her appetite and evntually refused to eat the food she loved all her life, we tried different foods and she never regained that fervor for eating she always had before and she started having vomiting issues a couple times a week (usually that yellow bile) so we brought her to the vet.

Vet said shes probably just being a picky eater and to try different foods to see if her appetite could be stimulated (she was excited about the treats in the vets office) he did do a tick and heartworm panel and she tested positive for lyme. He prescribed doxy and we started her treatment. The doxy gave her an extremely upset stomach and she was vomiting daily and runny stools daily. We brought her back to the vet and he changed it to amoxicillin. She seemed to respond well to that and she had more good days than bad.

We finished the meds about 3 weeks ago. The vet said it may take some time for appetite to come back fully. She would eat decently for a couple days then hardly eat anything for a couple days. She absolutely refused to eat any dry kibble at all and only would eat canned (if any at all) she is losing weight and her appetite is decreasing again. She was vomiting bile in the mornings 2 or 3 times a week but nothing in large volume and she seemed to be improving.

I got a small bag of beneful and a new bowl in case she associated regular kibble and her bowl with being ill. She was absolutely thrilled and ate more than ive seen her eat in a long time. She ate that way for two days and she was excited for dinner time again. 

Yesterday she ate a decent breakfast and only ate a little at dinnertime. This morning she had a small vomit of bile and obviously was not hungry, in the afternoon she had a lot of the yellow vomit (bile?) Come up and has been lethargic all day. She seems to be urinating fine and shes taking water but now its evening and she is refusjng to eat compketely. 

I know this is a long post but i am so worried about our baby girl, she's so skinny compared to what she used to be and she doesnt eat well. I am taking her to vet tomorrow, but im hoping someone might have some other ideas.

Thank you for your time and ill update with results of vet visit tomorrow


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Heres some pics of acadia being a dork on the couch. I really want her feeling well again as shes such a happy and wonderful friend.

https://imgur.com/a/cgDMp


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How long was she on Doxy?
How long was she on amoxicillin?
She probably wasn't on the Doxy long enough for it to do any good. 
I've never heard of amoxicillin for Lyme.
I would get a second opinion.
I think your girl still has full blown Lyme.
Treatment can be very long.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy tested positive for lyme when he was a little over 3. He was on doxy for about 45 days. 350 mg. a day. I stopped the salmon oil and plain yogurt. He got a probiotic. He did fine. No stomach or bm problems. He acted just like he always acted. He's back on all his supplements (fish oil, yogurt, pumpkin and salmon oil and coconut oil.
His lyme # was 103. 31 being the parameter so he had to be treated. I have to have the C6 blood test on him in 6 months. 
I tested positive for lyme shortly after Deaglan. On doxy and a probiotic for 30 days. I feel like crap. My joints hurt and are inflamed, no appetite and I get nauseous almost daily. I sure hope he never felt this bad. If he did it was a good acting job. 
I never heard of amoxy prescribed for lyme. Ask your vet about a probiotic.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps consider cooking some chicken (or ground beef, drain off most of the fat) and white rice - ( a ratio of 1 cup chicken or beef to 2 - 3 cups cooked white rice) a bland diet can help to soothe and settle an upset stomach. See if she will eat some of that. If so, start with feeding in small amounts ie: a cup or so at a time, several times a day, do not feed anything else.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

I actually just did that. Cooked some plain white rice with chicken and chicken juice. Warmed it up and she actually ate about a 1/2 cup with some fervor. She stopped though and i did not want to push my luck. Was good just to see her eat something.

She was on doxy for 1 week then we switched her to amoxy because she was having serious gi upset from the doxy. She was on amoxy for 2 weeks.

Sounds like she didnt get nearly enough meds.

Ill be speaking with the vet in the am about getting her what she needs.

Any alternatives to doxy or will the probiotic help with the gi upset also?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Our Zoe was treated for Lymes with Amoxicilin 3 years ago when there was a shortage of doxy. I think it's an accepted alternative to doxy for treatment of Lymes. 

I have to say having lost Zoe to what was believed to be Lyme nephritis, I was concerned by your description of lack of appetite, loss of weight, and vomiting. These were all symptoms Zoe exhibited as her kidneys failed and I don't think they're so typical of just Lymes. The first sign we had noticed with Zoe was that she went off her food, losing interest in the kibble that she had always wolfed down. Has your vet run blood and urine tests to check for kidney function? Don't want to alarm you unnecessarily but if she's lost a noticeable amount of weight I'd press the vet for a further evaluation or get a second opinion.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

I will defiantely be asking the vet about that. I did some research on it myself and she doesnt seem to have a lot of the other symptoms associated with renal failure but i am not a vet (and neither is the internet) so i want to make sure we cover everything.

She is worth it

Ill let you all know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pepcid given about 30 minutes before the doxy can help with the upset stomach. Doxy should always be given with food also.

Convenia is a new antibiotic being talked about as a viable treatment for Lyme.

I would be worried about her kidneys given her symptoms. Her liver could affected. I used to give liver support while my dogs were on doxy as well.

Co-infection with another TBD would be something else to consider.

I hope you are able to get to the bottom of this and your girl feels better soon.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Please understand that Lyme is not a simple disease. The CDC can test for about 80 different TBD's, but can only successfully treat about 24. I have had Lyme since June 2013, and still have recurring bouts of the symptoms. Treat aggressively and for a long period of time to make sure you cure it. Any vet that says your dog just has to live with it is wrong. Find another. She needs 40 to 60 days of Doxy and other drugs to prevent kidney damage.

The Pepcid is a great OTC supplement for your dog for several reasons, and to help her eat while on Doxy is just one.

Good luck.

Max


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It sounds to me like there's something else going on with her. I would not just treat the symptoms (loss of appetite, lethargy) by trying different foods, but would immediately look for the cause. A full blood workup, and possibly ultrasound, is in order.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I strongly agree with other posters that your gal has not been on antibiotics long enough. Joker was treated multiple times for Lyme, which often recurs. He was typically on doxy for 6 weeks or more. Cerenia can help with nausea, given 30 minutes before or concurrently with a medication that triggers vomiting. 

An abdominal ultrasound is probably in order, given the vomiting that can be symptomatic for a number of conditions. And definitely test for kidney and liver issues.

Vitamin B-12 works wonders to restore appetite when the medical issues have been addressed.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

*Update*

After having a little chicken and rice last night Acadia got up this morning went and ddid her business and then ate 1 1/2 cups of the chicken and rice without hesitation.

My first thought was feed her more shes hungry but i dont want to overdo it. Vet appt this afternoon. When i called and asked about the quantity of antibiotics, she said their standard is a 30 day treatment of antibiotics.

Ill be asking about the covenia and/or doxy with pepcid and liver support.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

30 days is not enough antibiotics for humans or dogs. You may get remission, but not eradication. And it gets harder to treat the longer it goes on. We have a member here who is carrying her 9 year old male Golden because the recurring Lyme has crippled her dog. And the "we treat Lyme this way and only this way" attitude of her vet has kept her going back for 6 years and spending thousands every year for the long term debilitating effects of Lyme on her dog.

I had to go to one of those "pain clinic" doctors that will write you a narcotics script for $100, and get 6ea 30 day scripts for antibiotics (doxycycline, tetracycline, erythromycin and phenoxymethylpenicillin) to finally treat my Lyme. I had to promise to get them filled at different pharmacies and pay cash. "Are you sure you don't need some oxy?" No. I don't. "I haven't written an antibiotics script in 15 years." You must have healthy patients.

LOL


Max


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> How long was she on Doxy?
> How long was she on amoxicillin?
> She probably wasn't on the Doxy long enough for it to do any good.
> I've never heard of amoxicillin for Lyme.
> ...


Amoxicillin is used as the first-line treatment for Lyme in children under the age of 8 - primarily for the concern about ligament health, but it also is better tolerated on their stomachs. That being said, and not to scare you, I can't help but think about our golden girl we lost last year. Started with decreased appetite and fever, was treated for Lyme, but ended up being hemangiosarcoma.  Wishing better for Acadia. For my 2 cents - if you have a good vet, you should be able to trust him or her rather than the internet - it will always give you more questions than answers.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

*Update*

Yes i do trust this vet, been with him 20 + years and he really is good. I go to the internet to try and get more ideas so im asking the right questions when im at the vet. The more informed the better.

Went to the vet today and acadia was very alert, energetic and ate a bunch of treats, all her vitals were normal. We are restarting her doxy treatment and the vet said the pepcid i have is good to help ease her stomach.

We talked about convenia as a treatment and he recommended against because if she has an adverse reaction to it, it would be in her system for a long time. That makes sense, i dont want new problems to try and fix others.

Today shes eaten well. This morning she had 1 1/2 cups of chicken and rice and just now she had another 1 1/2 cups. Before bed ill try to give her another cup so her stomavh not empty for too long. She weighed 70 lbs which landed her right in the perfect weight for her size, she was overweight before. 

Today was a good day, starting doxy tomorrow. Ill keep you updated


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, most of the day was good. About an hour and a half after dinner she got lethargic and mopey. 

Hopefully she is still regaining some strength from not eating a lot lately. Hoping tomorrow a better day.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to see things are starting to head in the right direction, and that she is eating for you, hope it continues and she is feeling much better real soon.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Had a bad night and subsequent bad morning. No eating chicken and rice. 

Took her to a different vet and they weree very very thorough. Did blood work and xrays and her bloodwork came back as she has kidney disease. Her levels werent really bad but they were high. Xray showed one kidney enlarged and the other normal. 

They are keeping her overnight and doing iv fluids, antibiotics. They just called with the urinalysis results and the results were mostly good and her concentration levels were high which was encouraging.

Prognosis is if she responds well she should make a good recovery. The new vet seemed very optimistic that we caught it early enough based on bloodwork and the urinalysis.

Very glad i went for second opinion, if i had just stuck with the first vet and his tunnel vision on lyme, acadias kidneys may have been damaged too far.

I will be bringing her tomorrow for an ultrasound. I will keep you all updated.

Thank you all again so very much, by talking with you all here, acadia has a much better chance


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the kidney disease! Did the vet suggest adjusting her diet for the time being? Do they have any idea of what kidney disease it is or how she got it?


It's so hard for a vet to think of all the possibilities. Human doctors only have to know humans. Vets have to know many species and their breeds within. It can be very difficult to understand all the possibilities. 


I hope you and your girl feel better soon. It is very frustrating having a pet with a difficult to diagnose issue. While I'm happy that you know now what is happening, I'm sorry it is kidney problems. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Very glad that you went for that second opinion. Hoping that they're able to deal with it successfully. Don't know where you're located or whether your second opinion was from a specialist. If it's available to you, you might want to consult a veterinary specialist who is particularly knowledgeable about kidneys and treatment of Lymes.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

The second opinion was from a recommendation from a friend who is a breeder of boxers. Glad i went there, they really are great.

I live in central Maine, so not a lot of options unless i want to go 2 hours to portland :/

I will if necessary though, but this second vet really has her stuff together.

Ultrasound tomorrow as Acadia has one normal size kidney and the other is slightly enlarged.

Vet said worst case scenario is removing the bad kidney and she can function fine with one. Hope it doesnt come to that


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please don't be offended, I am going to post this not so much for you but for people who might come upon this forum looking for advice.
This situation shows yet again that it is critical that you do not just try to encourage a dog to eat with people food or add-ins.....rather, you have to find the underlying cause of the problem. Don't rely on internet advice regarding tasty additions that might tempt a dog to eat until you have thoroughly pursued any and all medical possibilities for why the dog's appetite isn't right.

Luckily, you did so. Also, what happened with Acadia confirms that you should always trust your instincts when you think something is not right.
I'm so glad that you went for a second opinion. The question that gnaws at me, however, is if the cause of the kidney problem is Lyme nephritis. If so, you truly might want to go to the university vets for still another opinion, as Lyme nephritis is usually treated with aggressive immune suppression. Sadly, it is often fatal.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Seconding the comment above. When I was recounting to the veterinary specialist who treated Zoe that the first thing we noticed was that she wasn't eating her regular food as she normally did, the vet said "When a Lab or Golden goes off their food there's usually something going on."

For the OP, don't know how far it would be for you to Tufts Vet School but it might be something to check out.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

I live in Maine so not really sure where Tuft's is.

Picked her up this morning for her ultrasound and so now I have a 3rd vet in on her care now. She seemed better this morning compared to the day before so some progress was made.

The ultrasound showed her kidneys were normal in size and shape, no blockages in intestines, liver and spleen look good, no cysts or tumors. There was some slightly darker regions on the kidneys which can be normal or indications of nephritis.

The prognosis form the 3rd vet seemed good and the 2nd vet is keeping her another night for IV fluids and antibiotics. The vet described it as "acute kidney disease" and that with the levels shown on her bloodwork we caught it early because only her phosphorus was really high but as far as all the other levels, creatinine etc... they were all just slightly above the high end of normal.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

also, I researched online and heard a lot of very good results with pet wellbeing kidney support gold.

When I called the vet, she knew it by name and recommended it.

so I ordered some. Anything I can do I want to do for Acadia.

Dog Kidney Disease - Kidney Support Gold Supplement for Canine Kidney Problems | Natural Herbal Remedy - PetWellBeing.com

I will keep you all posted


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

FYI, Tufts is in North Grafton, Massachusetts. _Henry & Lois Foster Hospital for Small Animals | Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University _Their veterinary school is highly regarded.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Just got back from visit with acadia.

Good news is all her levels are down from yesterday and her urine specific gravity is in the normal range. 

Vet said that kidneys that are real bad are unable to concentrate the urine and her specific gravity was in the normal range even though she had gotten a tremendous amount of iv fluid which normal would have diluted the urine.

She seemed to be doing better than yesterday, still hasnt eaten yet but she is still in the process of getting better. The vet did say it should be 3 to 5 days for her to get closer to "normal" and was still very encouraged by the progess.

I know one thing, this vet is very thorough and is doing a great job and i need to stop reading the internet (except for here) as everywhere is doom and gloom and i need to try to stay positive.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Acadia will get through this. This vet is going beyond the normal checklist and checking the lower percentage possibilities. That's a good doctor there. Keep us up to date on progress. Pictures are good too.

Max


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

just got back from vet. 

She has pancreatitis, which the vet thinks contributed to the kidney disease.

Really good news is, she does not have Lyme Nephritis  kidneys looked normal no lesions or abscesses. Also, Her creatinine and BUN levels are back withing normal range (the high end of normal but still in normal)

She still hasn't eaten but I did manage to get her to get 1 1/2 of the big feeding syringes of liquid diet, the vet hopes that will get her appetite started again.

If she shows improvement again, we can have her home tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

*Pictures*

Got a picture of her when she was a puppy and some other pics. One with her socks to go outside during winter and what our bed looks like at night with all 5 animals LOL.

Oh and the one where she's sleeping, that's not a tumor on her belly, thats our 4 lb Pomeranian/chihuahua/shitzu mix.

They are great buddies and the little one misses her a lot


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things are looking better for Acadia, hope she continues to recover and is able to be home with her buddies and her family where she belongs. 
She sure was a cute pup, and grown into a beautiful girl. 
The pictures are wonderful, Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not having Lyme nephritis is totally awesome, outstanding, excellent news!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Now the interesting thing will be to figure out how she got pancreatitis. A high fat item can push them into it. I had a friend with a standard poodle that ate a rotisserie chicken. She got a bad case of pancreatitis. Has your girl gotten into something that she shouldn't have by chance?


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Not that i know of. Her diet has been pretty consistent. 

Ill be scouring the house to make sure, but the house has been pretty puppy proof since she came home as a puppy. I trained myself early on that one and its engrained in.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this thread. Sorry you have gone through all this with Acadia. Glad there is a diagnosis that can be worked with. I hope she does get to come home tomorrow. I hope she gets well real soon!!!


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Acadia is home with us now. Shes still lethargic and we may have to force some liquid diet to get her started. But the vet was very encouraged by the progress.

Got a bunch of meds and a schedule from vet. 

Hoping i can get her to eat even just a little of some thing solid today. Gonna try her favorite chicken and rice. Vet said to only do very small feedings at any one time so it doesng irritate her pancreas.

So glad to have her home, the place felt so empty the last few nights


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

She still not eating on her own. Any ideas of something that might pique her interest in eating?

For now im having to syringe feed the liquid diet


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, not eating is the best thing for pancreatitis. Also, no matter what us helpful people here suggest, you need to run it past your vet because chances are they will want her to eat very, very low fat for a while.
IF it's okay with your vet, try some fish. Baked cod, canned tuna (in water), etc. A lot of dogs like fish and it's very low fat.
Also, when dogs (and kids, lol) aren't well, sometimes sweets appeal. Again, if your vet is okay with it, try something like vanilla wafer cookies or another mild cookie.
It's so frustrating when they won't eat!


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, shes not doing good tonight. From what vet said and what ive read pancreatitis can take a long time but her with no appetite and tonight she vomited some clear liquid tonight and is very lethargic.

Texted the vet and she said just give her the maalox stuff tonight and kip the rest of the meds.

Ill be bringing her in the morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear Acadia is not doing well, hope that she is feeling better soon, and you can find some answers with your vet.


----------



## 4theluvofpetz (Jul 7, 2016)

I am so sorry she is not feeling well, is she on medication for pain control?


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

This morning was not good at all.

She had diarrhea in the house it had some blood in it and she tracked it all over.

Brought her to the vet, he ran a blood test and her levels had all come back up which is not a good sign for only a couple days.

She is being hospitalized for now with IV fluids and meds and they are going to do what they can.

Vet said we should keep her there a couple days and if she doesn't show good improvement we will need to make a decision.

Everyone please say a prayer for her as it doesn't look good


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Acadia.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and your girl.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry to see this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending prayers for Acadia and you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know we've already discussed this, but are you within a few hours of a veterinary teaching hospital? They may be able to help, or even do a phone consultation.
I know in severe pancreatitis, it is common to keep them on IV fluids and feeding tube for about a week to give the pancreas total rest. 
Sending many prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Got the call from vet that she was declining rapidly and it was time to say our goodbyes.

She was in very rough shape and suffering, we had to have her put down.

Thank you all for your support through all this.

I told the vet to do an autopsy and find out exactly what happened so maybe Acadia in death may help save someone elses baby.

She had a very happy and fulfilling 4 years, we will miss her greatly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. It is very brave of you to do the necropsy, I wish more pet owners could do this. It all adds to our knowledge and helps our pets in the long run.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Acadia. 
My heart aches for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your heartbreak. There simply are no words.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so so sorry...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am just so sorry to see this. Hugs.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Acadia.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read that you had to say goodbye to Acadia. Glad you are having an autopsy done. I am just shocked as I am sure you were as well. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Acadia.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have just read through all this and am stunned. I'm so sorry for what you and your family have been through and that you have lost such a young dog. The unfairness of losing a 4 year old dog in her prime is just overwhelming..... My heart goes out to you....


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Just got the initial results of the necropsy from the vet.

Won't know for sure until the lab results come back in a week or two, but the vet said it looked like she had some type of intestinal cancer or lymphoma.

I'll let you all know when the final tests come back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so heart sick for your loss. This is just a travesty, she was much too young. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She was way too young! I am so sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you. I hope that you find comfort in knowing that you spared her further pain.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your beloved girl.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

I said i was going to update you all when then final results came in from the necropsy.

Apparently she had some rare disease that her body got some kind of kidney infection and her body decided that her kidneys were a foreign body and needed to be removed. Its a disease in the lupus family the vet said. 

He also said there was nothing we could have done except completely remove the kidneys, put donors in, and do a bone marrow change. 

The house has been so empty without her. The missus and the boys were heartbroken, we ended up getting our new addition to the family.

It is not quiet anymore. Our new boy, Manny will never replace Acadia, but we will love him with all we can.

Ill post a pic. Again thank you all for your support through what we went through.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The description is the medical explanation of Lyme nephritis. It is an autoimmune reaction in the kidneys to the antibodies formed in Lyme disease.
I am so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for updating. At least now you have the answers. Congratulations on your new addition. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for updating. Lyme nephritis is a truly horrible condition, supposedly rare but that's no comfort for those of us whose dogs have succumbed to it.

Hoping that Manny will bring you and your family comfort and joy.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Lyme nephritis is a horrible disease, and our poor retrievers are more susceptible to getting it than other breeds. It's no consolation for your loss, but I am glad you got some answers. 

I am so glad that you guys have Manny, congratulations on your new addition. I couldn't imagine not having a dog in my life, they bring so much joy.


----------



## Acadiasdad (Jul 5, 2016)

Manset "Manny" - Album on Imgur

Photo album of the new baby boy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Manny needs his own thread! He's adorable!


----------

